# The Night The Lights Came On In Ga. July 26



## Archery Mom (Jul 2, 2008)

The Night the Lights came on in Georgia
Fund raising event for 4 youths on the trail to the 2008 Jr. World Trials in Antalya, Turkey
Samantha Pruitte, Garrett Abernethy, Kailey Johnston and Aaron Henslin

When: Saturday July 26, 2008
Where: Earl O’Neal Sports Complex
Conyers, Georgia
Time: practice at 6:00 and tournament at 7:00 the lights will come on at dusk. 
TOURNAMENT FEE:  $25 per Archer

This will be a 900 round in yards 
Adults Young Adults and Cadets (compound and recurve) will shoot 60yd, 50yd, 40yd
Hunters (fixed pins); Barebow and Traditional will shoot 50yd, 40yd, 30yd
Cubs and younger 40yd, 30yd, 20yd
YEOMAN through the year of 10th Birthday
BOWMAN through the year of 12th Birthday
CUB through the year of 14th Birthday
CADET through the year of 16th Birthday
JUNIOR through the year of 18th Birthday
Over 18 we are just older than the kids. We are not “older than dirt”

Take I-20 to exit 84 (Salem Road). Head north on Salem Road. Follow Salem Road until Old Covington Road.  Turn right onto Old Covington Road. Earl O’Neal Soccer Complex on the left.
For more info call, Mechell Pruitte 706-836-4261 or email mpruitte1@netscape.net

This will be a very casual and fun shoot, an evening of “Archers Helping Archers”
The kids are in need of everyone support to make this trip possible for them. We hope you will come out for a great night of archery under the lights and bring a friend. We are adding a “Hunter” class we would love to see all of our 3-D and Hunter friends join us for a great night of fun. We are not putting any restrictions on equipment (besides no broad heads please).

Please pass the word and let help our local youths “Take their Talents to Turkey”

Please mail registration or donations to:
Mechell Pruitte
6717 Green Plantation Road
Harlem, Ga. 30814
Make Checks Payable to: GAA 
On the bottom of the check please note: for Turkey Trip 

Please feel free to call or email me with any questions. 


NAME____________________________________________________________________________

ADDRESS_________________________________________________________________________

CITY_____________________STATE________ZIP_________Ph.____________________________

EMAIL_______________________________________________________________________________.


----------



## Brian from GA (Jul 2, 2008)

Since this is in yards which face will we shoot? 122 or 92 CM? 

Thanks


----------



## Archery Mom (Jul 2, 2008)

We will shoot the 122 for all the distances..
Thank you for bringing that up.
Look forward to seeing you there.


----------



## reylamb (Jul 3, 2008)

Good luck to all that are competing.


----------



## Archery Mom (Jul 3, 2008)

Reylamb, we hope you are planning on attending...


----------



## reylamb (Jul 3, 2008)

Archery Mom said:


> Reylamb, we hope you are planning on attending...



Doubtful, I believe I will be out of town that weekend on a family vacation.......


----------



## 589 (Jul 3, 2008)

*What a great cause...*

I would even make an appearence for this event!!   Of course I would expect that all the "friends" I've made during indoor season would come and help me support such a worthy cause...


----------



## bowsmith (Jul 3, 2008)

589 said:


> I would even make an appearence for this event!!   Of course I would expect that all the "friends" I've made during indoor season would come and help me support such a worthy cause...



I don't think you'll have the guts.  I'm sure there will be a few people at the shoot though willing to admit they are 589.


----------



## Brian from GA (Jul 7, 2008)

little bumpage


----------



## red1691 (Jul 10, 2008)

*Donations!!!*

Hi all,
  I have to take my son's Boyscout patrol on a camping trip that weekend, so I'll have to miss the shoot. But I belive the youth are the future of our sport .  So I'll like to send a Donation to help them out! 
  So just send check, GAA, marked Turkey trip be Fine?? For the youth I'll be  Glad to help!!!
  Just glad there not in my class yet. It was a pleasure to see them shoot in Savannah at the State Target this past May!!! Keep up the good work.
 Ricky


----------



## Bootlegger (Jul 12, 2008)

I am looking foward to it.A couple weeks ago I shot one of these .It was my first time .I thought it was awesome, took first too. So see you there.


----------



## Archery Mom (Jul 18, 2008)

little bump..
We sure are hoping to see some of you there...


----------



## alligood729 (Jul 20, 2008)

Back up, I'm coming! First time for me as a 3D nut, so I'm looking forward to it!!


----------



## Hunterrs (Jul 20, 2008)

I am not going to make it either but would like to donate my entry fee.  Please let us know how to donate.


----------



## bowsmith (Jul 20, 2008)

Hunterrs said:


> I am not going to make it either but would like to donate my entry fee.  Please let us know how to donate.



Please mail registration or donations to:
Mechell Pruitte
6717 Green Plantation Road
Harlem, Ga. 30814
Make Checks Payable to: GAA 
On the bottom of the check please note: for Turkey Trip


----------



## Taylor Co. (Jul 21, 2008)

We need to Rally around this guys..Let's all get behind these fine young archers and give our support!!!


----------



## poolgy (Jul 21, 2008)

At least 5 or 6 from Claxton as of today.


----------



## BlackArcher (Jul 21, 2008)

I will be donating in person...


----------



## Taylor Co. (Jul 22, 2008)

BlackArcher said:


> I will be donating in person...



ME TOO!! I have never shot this sort of venue/event should be some fun and a great reason to test the waters!!!


----------



## In the zone (Jul 22, 2008)

We look forward to seeing everyone there.


----------



## rockdawg (Jul 22, 2008)

What time will this event last to? I am planning on coming even if it's just to see what it's all about but I will probably be late for the start. Don't want to show up and everybody's gone.


----------



## reylamb (Jul 22, 2008)

Taylor Co. said:


> ME TOO!! I have never shot this sort of venue/event should be some fun and a great reason to test the waters!!!



Take the ACC's........


----------



## Archery Mom (Jul 22, 2008)

it will last till around 9:30 or 10:00 at night.. Come on by.. 
we wil start around 7:00 practice at 6:00


----------



## poolgy (Jul 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## alligood729 (Jul 23, 2008)

reylamb said:


> Take the ACC's........



I don't have any!!


----------



## gator19 (Jul 23, 2008)

*we will be there*

blake and i are planning on being there will be the first for us to


----------



## Archery Mom (Jul 24, 2008)

We are looking forward to seeing everyone there.
If everyone that has said they are coming shows up, we should have an awesome turn out.. 

I promise for all the Newbiees... we will make it fun and try and get you hooked... Just do me a favor.. remind me when i see you there that this is your first time out on a  900 round and we will hook you up with someone on your target that has played the game.. 

This will be a fun and exciting shoot.. 
Black Archer.. i'm hoping that you are bringing that smack talk with you so we can get everyone in on it... 

Let's shoot'em Straight to Turkey... 
Mechell


----------



## badcompany (Jul 24, 2008)

Can we not pay when we get there? I don't think mailing would get there now and we would still like to come. Plus I am trying to talk some others into coming with us. Please let me know so I will know how to plan for it.


----------



## bowsmith (Jul 24, 2008)

badcompany said:


> Can we not pay when we get there? I don't think mailing would get there now and we would still like to come. Plus I am trying to talk some others into coming with us. Please let me know so I will know how to plan for it.



Bring your money with you.  Mailing really isn't necessary, unless you'd simply like to make a donation.

Let the chewie smack down commence.


----------



## Archery Mom (Jul 25, 2008)

Wanted to let everyone know, we will have Chicken wangs and some veggies and stuff for everyone to snack on during the evening. We will also have water and drinks there.

Looking forward to seeing everyone.. 

if you get lost or need info, give me a call 706-836-4261

See you there

Let the smack down begin...

i wonder if ole 589 will make an showing.. or will 589 run scared...


----------



## Robbie101 (Jul 27, 2008)

First of all. I would like to say thank you. You guys put on a great shoot. This was the first time I had ever done that and I can tell you it will not be the last. Thank you!!!!!

To the 4 young Archer's. Good  luck over there. Go Have fun and bring back a title to the US. Congrat's on all of your accomplishments so far this year.


Again, Thank you
Robbie


----------



## poolgy (Jul 27, 2008)

It was great to see such a great turnout!  The passing storm that came thru gave everyone time to meet and talk to new faces that normally do not shoot together.
I hope everyone will start supporting each others events more often.  It was a lot of fun and I look forward to shooting with everyone again.  I believe August is full of opportunities.    
Way to go Blake!  You only took me by a couple of points.  Well.... maybe more than a couple but I could not figure out which spot on my lens to use.


----------



## Archery Mom (Jul 27, 2008)

The night the Lights Came on and the storm passed through Georgia.

WOW. That’s the first word that comes to mind this morning. For those who were not able to make it. We had the field set up about 4:00 had a few folks there and said why not lets shoot, Thank you to everyone who helped set this up. The afternoon was more than we could ask for weather wise, but in the distance, we could see a storm brewing. We were hoping and praying it would circle around us or just hold off. About 5:15 we had a steady stream of people showing up, Thank you to Ash, Susan and Von for all of your help getting everyone checked in and score cards, target assignments and general instructions to everyone. Somewhere after 6:00 the food arrived, I looked up and heard Robert telling everyone the foods on the truck and I looked over and saw the greatest archery buffet ever.. on the tail gate of a pickup truck and a table beside it, let me tell you we had some eating machines there, 100 wings, a veggie platter and a fruit platter we leveled to dust in no time. Somewhere in all this we had open practice and the clouds are still looming, but now we are catching sights of lightning out of the corner of our eyes, well the first proposal to everyone, lets wait, naw, lets shoot, so onward we went, made announcements, hung new targets and about ready to get underway.. well the good lord had other ideas for us at that moment, everyone, please head to your vehicles or up to the open building and lets give this storm a chance to pass, and pass it did, well the thunder and lightning, as we call everyone back out, the bottom falls from the sky and the coldest rain I have ever felt in Georgia in July was pouring down, back to the building or cars for a little bit longer, at the building another 200 wing show up from the wing fairy ( Thank you Rhonda and Ash), let me assure you, those who were at the building were not complaining about the rain at this point.. Well at about 8:00 the sky clears and the sun makes the most awesome appearance over the tree line for us all to see and the shooting begins. What a night of shooting, because of the time delay and knowing that the lights would turn off at 11:30, we decided to shoot just the two longest distances. 

AS I was making target assignments and announcements last night, it hit me so very hard in the chest.. All of these folks are here to support the kids… no state championships, no major awards, no cash prizes. Just the support of the hard efforts of four awesome kids with a dream that these folks are helping to make come true. I feel I speak for the Abernethy’s, the Pruitte’s, The Johnston’s and the Henslin’s, thank you from the bottom of our hearts for such a huge response and turnout. 

We look forward to toeing the line with all of you real soon. Shoot’em Straight.
Mechell Pruitte

Here are the results and list of who all attended.
Ps.. Does any one know if ole 589 made an appearance…?



Male Compound (20 YD)			
J. P. Forythes		217  	 1st		

Male Recurve 40,30,20
Chris Luman		532	1st

Female Oly Recurve 40,30,20		
Cara Henslin		527	1st		

Female Traditional 40,30,20
Jamie Forsythes		68	1st

Male Compound 40,30,20		
Mason Smith		579	1st		
Blake Clifton		564	2nd		
Jeremy Hill		539	3rd
Corey Wright		525			
Zack Lovell		489			

Female Bowhunter 50,40,30
Jennifer Pittman		570	1st

Adult Female Compound
Janice Smith		559	1st
Susan Mathis		523	2nd

Female Recurve 60,50,40

Rhonda Miller		428	2nd
Stephanie Farley		291	3rd
Lee ford			181
Victoria Shore		461	1st


Senior Male Recurve 60,50,40		
1st Mike Sullivan		428	1st		
Jim White		417	2nd	
Pat Madison		407	3rd		


Adult Male Recurve 60,50,40
Aaron Henslin		547	1st
Chris Olsen		512	2nd
Kent Compton		475	3rd
Mark Luman		433
Mike Madison		410


Traditional	50,40,30			
James Campbell		318	1st
Jake Veit		270	2nd		
Robert Forsythes		214	3rd							



Senior Freestyle 60,50,40
Lynwood Bunn		566 	1st	
Hugh Johnson		555	2nd
Randall Fincher		546	3rd
Dave Nowlin		513
Don Edwards		489

Bowhunter 50,40,30			
Dwayne Clifton		575	1st		
Scott Wright		573	2nd		
Robbie Surface		563	3rd		
Jody Miller		554			
David Alligood		514			
Terry Johnston 	let someone else Shoot his bow 
John Whitney (left before I got his score)

Adult Male (well not all of them) Freestyle	(Cont) 60,50,40
Blake Burger		594	1st	
Samantha Pruitte		586	2nd		
Jim Pruitte		584	3rd		
Garrett Abernethy	577			
Jon Cannon		519			
Clay Riner		518			
Chris Moore		571			
Steve Smith		559			
Ezra Alleyne		532	
Josh Green		548
Shawn Blackburn		576		
Steve Pittman		576			
Kailey Johnston		572
Robbie Forsythes		335
Brian Dansby 		577
Carl Green		560
Shawn Lovell		563 (w Terry’s Bow}
Jonathan Lovell		491
Dan Murphy		575
Patrick Rinehardt		556
Roberto Pasquini		565
Wendall Hill		580
Sean Peacock		579
Justin Hughes, left before I got his score
Bo Gunn, Left before I got his score


----------



## alligood729 (Jul 27, 2008)

Archery Mom said:


> The night the Lights Came on and the storm passed through Georgia.
> 
> WOW. That’s the first word that comes to mind this morning. For those who were not able to make it. We had the field set up about 4:00 had a few folks there and said why not lets shoot, Thank you to everyone who helped set this up. The afternoon was more than we could ask for weather wise, but in the distance, we could see a storm brewing. We were hoping and praying it would circle around us or just hold off. About 5:15 we had a steady stream of people showing up, Thank you to Ash, Susan and Von for all of your help getting everyone checked in and score cards, target assignments and general instructions to everyone. Somewhere after 6:00 the food arrived, I looked up and heard Robert telling everyone the foods on the truck and I looked over and saw the greatest archery buffet ever.. on the tail gate of a pickup truck and a table beside it, let me tell you we had some eating machines there, 100 wings, a veggie platter and a fruit platter we leveled to dust in no time. Somewhere in all this we had open practice and the clouds are still looming, but now we are catching sights of lightning out of the corner of our eyes, well the first proposal to everyone, lets wait, naw, lets shoot, so onward we went, made announcements, hung new targets and about ready to get underway.. well the good lord had other ideas for us at that moment, everyone, please head to your vehicles or up to the open building and lets give this storm a chance to pass, and pass it did, well the thunder and lightning, as we call everyone back out, the bottom falls from the sky and the coldest rain I have ever felt in Georgia in July was pouring down, back to the building or cars for a little bit longer, at the building another 200 wing show up from the wing fairy ( Thank you Rhonda and Ash), let me assure you, those who were at the building were not complaining about the rain at this point.. Well at about 8:00 the sky clears and the sun makes the most awesome appearance over the tree line for us all to see and the shooting begins. What a night of shooting, because of the time delay and knowing that the lights would turn off at 11:30, we decided to shoot just the two longest distances.
> 
> ...



I had a blast, and would love to do it again sometime! Congrats to the kids that will be making the trip, and thanks to Archery Mom and all that put the shoot together. 

OH YEAH, I think ole 589 was there! I saw him/her at least 5 different times!!


----------



## hound dog (Jul 27, 2008)

Even with a hurt back still had a great time. Thanks for letting us be part of a good thing yall a safe trip and keep us up to date on how the year ends for all the shooters good or bad because we know they will do there best.

GOOD LUCK


----------



## gator19 (Jul 27, 2008)

*good time*

i can say that was one of the best times my family and i have had at an archery shoot and that was the first time we have shot a 900 it was a blast . you and your kids keep up the good work and shoot straight and good luck


----------



## Archery Mom (Jul 27, 2008)

heres some pictures.


----------



## reylamb (Jul 27, 2008)

Hey, a 589 appearance...........looks like Sam is still whipping up on the boys!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## alligood729 (Jul 27, 2008)

reylamb said:


> Hey, a 589 appearance...........looks like Sam is still whipping up on the boys!!!!!!!!!!!



HMMMM................is that a hint?? Very nice pics, especially the one of me and my parents!!


----------



## Archery Mom (Jul 27, 2008)

She was rocking, she broke out her new bow last night ( set the sight yesterday morning..lol) and broke out eh Wonder Women cape and had some fun..

Garrett knocked an arrow wrong and shot a 3 and still shot a 77.. bet we wont have that issue again...lol.. and the worst or maybe the most humorous was Jimmy shot an 84 and forgot to shoot and arrow.. owh well, i know that one wont happen next week again either.

We had an awesome time and truly loved meeting everyone and look forward to doing it again and soon.


----------



## Archery Mom (Jul 27, 2008)

naw couldn't be a hint.. she's a teenager, don't you think she would have said something..


----------



## SupermanPeacock (Jul 27, 2008)

I had a BLAST! This the first time I had ever shot a field shoot of any kind and it was great. Goofin with my pals and flingin arras what more could ya ask for........ And by the way, when did Steve and Jen Pittman adopt that little Argentinian baby. There are ugly babys in this world, poor kid.


----------



## BlackArcher (Jul 27, 2008)

589 was definitely there  he even wore a 589 sticker...


----------



## hound dog (Jul 27, 2008)

BlackArcher said:


> 589 was definitely there  he even wore a 589 sticker...


----------



## alligood729 (Jul 27, 2008)

BlackArcher said:


> 589 was definitely there  he even wore a 589 sticker...



BA you weren't paying attention, there was a herd of people with a "589" name sticker!!!


----------



## 589 (Jul 27, 2008)

alligood729 said:


> BA you weren't paying attention, there was a herd of people with a "589" name sticker!!!



There's a little 589 in everyone...


----------



## alligood729 (Jul 27, 2008)

589 said:


> There's a little 589 in everyone...



There is an old Billy Joel from the 80's, says," you may be wrong for all I know, but you may be right!!"


----------



## Brian from GA (Jul 28, 2008)

What's up with the picture of Peacock? Looks like he is saying "which one of these is the 14 ring?"

Hey E... you still feeling "friendly". That's all I'm gonna say about that!!


----------



## SupermanPeacock (Jul 29, 2008)

Brian from GA said:


> What's up with the picture of Peacock? Looks like he is saying "which one of these is the 14 ring?"
> 
> Hey E... you still feeling "frinedly". That's all I'm gonna say about that!!



At least I wasnt stepping off the targets, I judged my yardage, THANK YOU VERY MUCH!!!!!Cheaters never prosper, except for Burger he didn't do to bad.


----------

